# Alten Gartenteich entschlammen - wie? Anfänger!



## Tapa (10. Apr. 2011)

Hallo,

mein Mann und ich haben letzten Sommer ein Haus übernommen, zusammen mit einem Gartenteich, zirka 25 Jahre alt.

Größe des Teichs: Zirka 3x4Meter. Tiefster Bereich ursprünglich 1,60 Meter.  Im Teich sind jede Menge Seerosen, er ist (im Sommer) geradezu überwuchert. Im Uferbereich __ Binsen, Sumpfdotterblumen, Taubnesseln etc. Im Teich leben (letzte Zählung) etwa 40-50 Fische. 

Der Teich hat einen Überlauf, allerdings keinen Ablauf. Wasser "ablassen" ist also vom Erbauer des Teiches nicht vorgesehen gewesen. Ferner hat er eine Pumpe (Modell? uralt, aber fuktionsfähig), keinen Filter. Er hat allerdings auch keine Algen! Es gibt zahlreiche Insekten, im Sommer __ Libellen, __ Wasserläufer etc. Auch im Hochsommer riecht der Teich nicht unangenehm, und hat auch dann keine Algen, so dass ich (als Laie) davon ausgehe, dass der Teich in einem relativ guten Gleichgewicht ist.

Nur: Er ist total verschlammt: Ursprünglich 1,60 Meter tief, mißt er mittlerweile nur noch knapp ein Meter tief! Er ist NIE in irgendeiner Art gesäubert oder entschlammt worden, sondern er wurde sich selbst überlassen.

Wir hatten nun einen Teichschlammsauger gekauft, in der Hoffnung, damit die Unmengen an Schlamm aus dem Teich saugen zu können. Das klappt aber nicht, der Schlamm-Berg ist zu heftig für den Sauger. Außerdem haben wir festgestellt, dass innerhalb des immensen Schlammes offenbar eine geschätzt mindestens halbmetertiefe Schicht von Seerosenwurzeln sitzt!

Wie rückt man dem nun am besten zu Leibe? Grundsätzlich Sollten die seerosen ja errhalten bleiben...

Wasser einfach komplett ablassen?  (wie? wohin mit den Fischen?. Was ist mit anderem Getier im Teich?) Abgesehen davon hätte ich Sorge, dass wir damit mehr kaputtmachen als gutmachen könnten - also der Teich aus dem Gleichgewicht gerät und wir hinterher Probleme mit Algen o.ä. bekommen könnten...

Jemand eine Idee oder Erfahrungswerte?


----------



## muschtang (10. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Alten Garteinteich entschlammen - wie? Anfänger!*

Probleme können immer kommen....zu jeder Zeit, egal wie gut man den Teich behandelt.

Lass das Wasser ab, sammel mit einem Kescher alles Leben raus was du kriegen kannst, danach tust du frisches wasser in einen Speißkübel und tust die viecher dort rein, danach holst du die seerosen raus, tust auch diese in einen Speißkübel mit Wasser!

Danach den gesamten Schlamm entnehmen, bei der Gelegenheit gleich die Folie auf eventuelle beschädigungen überprüfen, im zweifelsfalle neue Folie kaufen!


----------



## Digicat (10. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Alten Garteinteich entschlammen - wie? Anfänger!*

Servus Tapa

Herzlich Willkommen



> .... dass der Teich in einem relativ guten Gleichgewicht ist.



Warum dann aus dem Gleichgewicht bringen .... 

Falls der halbe Meter wirklich Seerosenwurzeln sind und ...


> Grundsätzlich Sollten die seerosen ja errhalten bleiben...


wird der Schmodder (= nährstoffreiches Substrat) von den Seerosen abgebaut.

Ihr müßtet aber in Zukunft entweder den Teich im Herbst mit einem Laubschutznetz abdecken oder eben jedes Laub akurat abkeschern.

Ich hoffe Ihr habt nicht zuviel mit dem Schlammsauger aufgewühlt und damit Nährstoffe freigesetzt, an dem sich jetzt vermutlich die Algen bedienen. Verkauft den Schlammsauger wieder am besten.

Ich würde an dem Teich garnix machen, ausser eben das mit dem Laub .... 

Euer Teich funktioniert  .... jeder Eingriff würde dies in negative kippen.


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (10. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Alten Garteinteich entschlammen - wie? Anfänger!*

Hallo Tapa,

Helmut hat es auf den Punkt gebracht. Erfreue Dich an dem Leben im Teich und rotte es nicht aus um dan den Versuch zu starten das mit teuerer Technik irgendwann wieder so hinzubekommen. (Das wird schwerer werden)
Der Schlamm stört doch eigentlich keinen? 
Wenn Du das Leben entfernst, was Deinen Teich im Gleichgewicht hält mußt Du Jahre warten bis alle wieder da sind oder Du steckst schwere Technik in den Teich die Dir immer alles wegpumpt was da nicht hingehört. 
Also wenn es keinen Grund gibt, etwas zu tun sollte man einfach nichts tun, so wie Helmut schon sagte. Kein natürlicher Teich wird abgepumpt, nur weil da irgendwas am Boden ist. (In Deutschland bei deutscher Gründlichkeit wäre sowas zwar Vorstellbar...) 

Grüße


Thomas


----------



## Piddel (11. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Alten Garteinteich entschlammen - wie? Anfänger!*

Moin ?,

hatte in etwa die gleichen Probleme mit meinem Teich - Baujahr 1985 - und seitdem wurde nie was dran gemacht . Die Idee mit dem Schlammsauger hatte ich anfangs auch. Aber Dank des Forums wieder verworfen und das Geld besser in Filtertechnik investiert. Habe letztes Frühjahr radikal entschlammt und alles "aufgeräumt" was zugewuchert ( wie z.B. armdicke Seerosenwurzeln !!! ) war.

Anbei mal ein Foto von meiner Ausgangssituation / Sommer 2007 
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/attachments/59409&d=1268414028

Ich bereue meine Grundreinigung nicht - im Gegenteil ! Erfreue mich jeden Tag mit schönen Momenten  am Teich der voller Leben ist.

MfG
Piddel


----------



## Fluni81 (11. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Alten Garteinteich entschlammen - wie? Anfänger!*

Hallo!

Mir gehts ganz genauso. 

Allerdings sind die Seerosenwurzeln heftigst gewachsen, so das die Fische bei total vollem Teich nur 60-80cm Schwimmfläche haben von geschätzten 1,50-1,80. Wir wollen das auch mit dem Sauger probieren, um anschließend die Seerosen beschneiden zu können. Denn ohne Sauger wirds nicht klappen, der Schlamm ist sofort hoch, wenn man nur 3 Sek drin arbeitet. Allerding sit unsre Schlammschlicht nicht meterdick würd ich mal schätzen. Und so schnell ist selbst mein guter Filter nicht, als das ich da stundenlang arbeiten könnte. Mal von der Kälte des Wassers abgesehn...
Ich hab das letzten Sommer an heißen Tageb probiert, dadrin rumzuwaten und zu schnippeln. Keine Chance, man friert ohne Ende und nach 10 Min ist das Wasser so dreckig, das ich einfach Angst habe, die Folie zu beschädigen beim Schneiden..das ist ein Wurzelgramusel da unten..und da sich auch der Koi wohlfühlen soll  (im Winter hatten wir ihn raus) muß was an der Wassertiefe getan werden. Was ich  nur durch wegschneiden erreichen werde..oder habt ihr noch ein en Tip?
Eine Vergrößerung ist bereits in Planung auf Grund von andren, wichtigeren Baustellen aber erstm hintan gestellt

gruss
Fluni


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (11. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Alten Garteinteich entschlammen - wie? Anfänger!*

Hallo Tapa,

Du siehst es schon, entweder Grundreinigen und bei der Gelegenheit gleich entsprechend große Technik installieren, damit der Teich von der Technik im Gleichgewicht gehalten wird Oder so lassen, da er im Gleichgewicht ist und zukünftig durch einfaches Abfischen den Eintrag neuen Materials verringern. 
Du wirst es hier im Forum merken, es gibt immer diese beiden Fraktionen (Technik- und Naturteichfans) wie Du es machst ist ja letzlich Deine Sache, nur wenn Du leerpumpst installiere gleich die passende Technik, sonst wirds grün und Du mußt wieder ein tread erstellen.

Grüße

Thomas


----------



## Christine (11. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Alten Garteinteich entschlammen - wie? Anfänger!*

Hallo Tapa,

eigentlich stehe ich auf dem gleichen Standpunkt wie Helmut. 

Aber wenn es denn sein muss....

Das Problem ist, dass Du zwei Bedingungen stellst:

Du möchtest soviel Leben wie möglich erhalten, ich gehe davon aus, Du meinst Klein- und Kleinstlebewesen, Amphibien etc. D

Du willst aber die Seerosen erhalten. 

Du solltest also eine größere Reinigungsaktion, da sie ja scheinbar nicht soooo dringend notwendig ist, in den Spätsommer (bis Mitte August) verlegen. Dann sind die meisten Amphibien und Libellenkinder geschlüpft, Du kannst aber noch an der Seerose rumschnitzen.


----------



## Tapa (12. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Alten Garteinteich entschlammen - wie? Anfänger!*



Erstmal recht herzlichen Dank an alle, die sich hier beteiligt haben. Die Hinweise - wenn auch unterschiedlichster Art  - geben mir zumindest mal die Marschrichtung an...großartig in Technik investieren, hatten wir nämlich eigentlich nicht vor. Der Rest ergibt sich dann...

Mein Mann hatte auch schon (mittlerweile) den Plan gefasst, weitestgehend alles zu lassen, nur den übermächtigen Seerosen zu Leibe zu rücken...zumindest wissen wir jetzt, wann man das, wenn überhaupt, machen sollte...


----------

